# Flukes hungry



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Went out for a 30 min fix this morning before my trip to the NOLA, drug with chartreuse and whites for that duration and caught 3 flounder on jigs. They were hungry this morning and certainly not sparse. Plenty of flounder thumps to be had out there. Location: The Sail on NAS. Good luck


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It's that time of year. They are biting everywhere..!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

NICE! cant wait to get at em! hows that CI4+? any comparison to the older CI4?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

they are pretty ones. nice and spotted.


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

What size jig heads are you using there, 1/4's 3/8's or 1/2's?


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

I like a 3/8 oz. today this boy hit a chartreuse on a pink head 3/8 oz. I missed him the first feed and worked on him for about 20 mins. He spit at the rocks and my buddy wasn't there with the net . I went ahead and jumped in the water- he bit me but I pinched his eye socket and log tossed him over the wall and won that battle.

@Mr pho shiz 4+ reel is da ballz


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!!


----------

